# Auto run a webpage



## eyeampipes (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys i already ran a few searches for this topic and didn't find anything on here and I am pretty positive its got to be an easy solution. I made a webpage that I want to place onto a CD and my plan is to make an autorun file so that it opens automatically onto my homepage in their browser. 
I am wondering what I have to do so that it happens....

hope someone can help
thanks a lot


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.ezau.com/latest/articles/autorun.shtml


----------

